# I have a question about height and weight



## Ms.oct1016 (Apr 19, 2016)

My boyfriend and I have a male razor edge /gotti pitbull. And he's almost 6 months. How big is he going to be?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

As a rough estimate, double what the dog weighed at four months old. Not exact but usually pretty darn close.

Joe


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Ms.oct1016 said:


> My boyfriend and I have a male razor edge /gotti pitbull. And he's almost 6 months. How big is he going to be?


That dog isn't a "pit bull," no matter who tries to tell you that.

Those are bullies, making your dog an American Bully.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Those are both American Bully bloodlines not "pitbull", so it's hard to tell.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Goemon and TeamCourter are correct. Gotti and Razors Edge bloodlines are American Bully, not APBT. Bully's tend to be larger that ABPT.

Jttar's also right about the guesstimate. Double the 4 month weight is common, however there are always anomalies.


----------



## Ms.oct1016 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks. I didn't know there was a difference


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello! Was just reading through the thread and wanted to find out if Leila is actually a bully breed or APBT (her papers say APBT). The breeders informed me that both parents are of Carver Hank bloodline. Does that mean that Leila is APBT?

Also, she weighed 10,6kg (23,4lbs) at 4 months and is already 24kg (54lbs) at 8 months; I'm guessing that she will still grow. That's why I'm curious about the breed as she seems to be heavier than the general indication.

Thanks guys


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pitlover101 said:


> Hello! Was just reading through the thread and wanted to find out if Leila is actually a bully breed or APBT


When you say APBT, it means ONE breed; what do you mean when you say "a bully breed"?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

An APBT is a bull breed...


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> An APBT is a bull breed...


Right, so, the thing is, I get confused by the way it's used in the sentence.

_and wanted to find out if Leila is actually a bully breed or APBT_

Since APBT is a breed, it appears that "a bully breed" is used as a name for a breed, since it appears she is asking if the dog is this breed or that breed, right? I see "a bully breed" used this way a lot (as the name of a breed) and it drives me nuts!

Does she mean to say, "and wanted to find out if Leila is actually an _*American Bully or APBT"*_?

In other words, to me, "a bully breed" or "the bully breed" does not equal American Bully and it's used that way quite a lot.

It would be much more clear if, for example, the question was asked in this way, "and wanted to find out if Leila is actually an APBT or some other bull breed".

Can you see what I am talking about? Also, "THE bully breed" gets used a lot and I have no idea what THE (refers to ONE breed, right?) is referring to.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

My post wasn't in response to yours. But I agree, I don't use bull breed as a singular term, to me it encompasses all or any bull breed.


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Apologies, yes Blossom01, I meant other bully breed (phrased it incorrectly!). Just wanted to know if she then is APBT (so is Carver Hank classified under APBT). I've seen a lot of posts on dogs being mixed with OTHER bully breeds and was curious as to whether the breeder sold me a purebreed APBT or mixed with another bully breed. (PS I am aware that "pit bull" is often a generalized term, just trying to find out exactly what Leila is for interest sake). I'm trying my best to educate myself regarding the breeds, so thanks for the corrections 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Closharris (May 10, 2016)

That's really a question for the breeder. See if they have some references. You should ask to see some puppies from the past litters if they did that breeding before. You should have also asked to see pictures of parents to mom/dad if available.


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Closharris said:


> That's really a question for the breeder. See if they have some references. You should ask to see some puppies from the past litters if they did that breeding before. You should have also asked to see pictures of parents to mom/dad if available.


I have a few photos of both of the parents



Just didn't trust the breeders much as they let the pups go at 6weeks which is way too early.


----------



## Zlewis89 (May 12, 2016)

Question? I don't know what exactly my pup is. I was told he was blue nose and bully mix from the person I got him from. Help!!?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Zlewis89 said:


> Question? I don't know what exactly my pup is. I was told he was blue nose and bully mix from the person I got him from. Help!!?


No way to know for sure without knowing the dogs in his lineage. Blue nose isn't a breed, though, it's just a colour.


----------

